# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Máy cắt tia nước nhờ giúp đỡ

## hoang.nvn

Hi các bác, cty em làm có con máy cắt tia nước DARDI của TQ, nhưng hiện khả năng cắt đứt kém, cắt nhôm 6mm mà đi tốc độ 150mm/p mà không đứt. Bác nào có kinh nghiệm hay biết chỗ nào sửa giới thiệu em với ạ, em xin cảm ơn và hậu tạ.
LH: 0908001539 Hoàng.

----------


## ahdvip

em có ông anh hay đi sửa cái này, để alo thử coi có rãnh ko

----------


## hoang.nvn

Cảm ơn bác ^^, ngóng tin bác từng phút hehe.

----------


## ahdvip

> Cảm ơn bác ^^, ngóng tin bác từng phút hehe.


Mới gọi cho ổng mà trúng cái con ghẹ của ổng bắt máy ("thuê bao quý khách .... vui lòng gọi lại sau  :Wink: "). Khi nào gọi được em báo.
Anh cho luôn vài thông số máy để em nói chuyện cho dễ

----------


## hoang.nvn

Hôm qua họ đã qua xem máy, chiều nay mới đem dụng cụ qua kiểm tra bác ah, mình sẽ thông báo kết quả cho các bác, hy vọng là sẽ chạy tốt để còn làm ăn hehe.

----------

